# Solved: Pulling Canon CR2 files into Photoshop Elements 7



## mbwheeler11 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just bought a Canon Powershot G10 to use its RAW file capability. Canon calls these CR2 in the extension after each photo. How do I get Adobe Photoshop Elements 7.0 to recognize these so I can process them? I have no problem with Nikon NEF files.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

You need the Camera RAW update.
The one for your camera can be found here.......
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=4224


----------



## mbwheeler11 (Jan 18, 2009)

Dear Guyzer: That worked perfectly. I do not know why I could not locate that update in my search of Adobe.

Many Thanks


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Glad I could help and thanks for marking the thread solved.


----------

